# Thought I Was Adopting A Mellow & Dignified Lap Dog



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone! I hesitate to post much but I faithfully read the threads and postings on this website several times daily! A BIG thank you to everyone for all the great help and advice. Cannot tell you how HELPFUL this website is! Now, having said that...

My husband John and I agreed to make a "switch" from our beloved Cardigan Welsh Corgis and PBGV's (well, MY beloveds-lolol) because after MUCH homework, we thought a Havanese would be a great addition and an excelllent fit for us at this time in our lives! Corgis...lotsa 'n lotsa 'n lotsa of energy and PBGVs...well, they are wonderful HOUNDS (operative word is hound), right??? So, enter our beloved Ernie, who is now 8 months old (got him at 8 weeks).

OMG...please tell me it gets better!!!! We LOVE our Ernie but... Now, I've loved and lived with dogs since I was an infant...and I'm old now at 54 years of age! I consider myself a seasoned dog lover/owner. But OMG...I have NOT seen such energy and hyperactivity in my 54 years!!! I know every dog has their own, unique personality but...this is DIFFICULT!!!

While some of Ernie's antics, well alright...while 99% of Ernie's antics are hilarious, I am frazzled and worn out! My two 13 yr old guys...Rudy (cardigan corgi) & Tigger (PBGV)...look at me with the "will you pleeeez get this furry thing out of our faces" look. My 1 year old semi-feral cat, Enzio gives Ernie a run-for-the-money; however, Enzio is wearing out, too. My 10 year old domestic cat, Rex runs and hides! :behindsofa: Ernie is even wearing out his BFF "Baron"...a 1 year old, 125 lb Rottweiler who lives next door...he and Ernie are in love...they play together every day!

Does it get better? Are Havanese known for exceptionally high energy levels (remember, I've lived with corgis for the past 26 years...I DO understand high energy). I'm trying to do everything right. I actually feel that perhaps I've been TOO accommodating and too lenient. HELP!!!! Thanking you in advance!!:frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, he's still a puppy... and they all DO have varying degrees of activity levels.
Hang in there!! At nearly 2 1/2 yrs sometimes I feel like my hav is a bump on a log! lol
your hav will get there someday too!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

*First time I've smiled all day long...*



TilliesMom said:


> lol, he's still a puppy... and they all DO have varying degrees of activity levels.
> Hang in there!! At nearly 2 1/2 yrs sometimes I feel like my hav is a bump on a log! lol
> your hav will get there someday too!


Thank you SO MUCH for your great reply!!!! Your sweet and thoughtful response made me chuckle...and it is the first time I've smiled all day long!

Bump-on-a-log...hmmmmmm...I am looking forward to THAT day !ound:

Want to tell you that I LOVE the pic (your avitar) of your baby! Soooo cute! Thanks for taking the time to reply!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hehe, make me laugh picturing your household. Although Havanese have many things in common, they do have differences, one of those things is energy levels. My male yogi was very hyper, I use to play fetch with him about 7 or 8 times a day for about 10 mins just to tire him out. My two other dogs were getting too tired and needed rest. After he learned to walk nicely (ok, semi nice) on a leash, a 30 min brisk walk was added. The first 1.5 yrs he had two other dogs, my granddaughter, my DH, and me the resident toy thrower and he still would play on his own. My other dogs have never been like that.

I think your pup will calm down with age, Yogi has, but we added obedience classes, they tire him, seems behaving is tiring! He is now four still loves to play and will get into trouble if I don't keep an eye out for him. He loves to catch things Doves are his favorite, he likes to do rlh with them...lets them go when told...it's kind of cute he looks like a kid letting go of a ballon as he watches it fly away...then I have to pick feathers out of his face.

My other Hav is very different and calm. It really will get better these guys are clowns with a childs sense of play and for some it's most of their waking hours. They do slow down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, thank YOU for YOUR kind words! 
i do my best to always tell the truth and not sugar coat things, too much... 

Thanks for the compliment on my avatar! I used to have more of a "glamour shot" as my avatar, but I took this pic of her one day, we were on a bike ride and I just fell in love with it! She is wonderfully happy riding on the back of my bike, in her stroller or where ever I am. She is always up for an adventure! BUT, if I am home most of the day puttering around, she is most likely passed out somewhere nearby.  
I'm sure your baby will settle down in the next year or so.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy cow.....I'm sure glad that's you and not me!! ('Course, I'm a bit older than you are too.) Thankfully, mine was always a couch potato even from little on and to this day at 18 months, most of the day he just lays around and "bed" seems to be his favorite word. lol


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The first 1.5 yrs he had two other dogs, my granddaughter, my DH, and me the resident toy thrower and he still would play on his own.


One word...YIKES!!!!! Sounds just about right-lololol!



The Laughing Magpie said:


> ...but we added obedience classes, they tire him, seems behaving is tiring!


We did some training. If our budget allows it, I _might_ do "doggie daycare." Doing so will certainly give ME and Ernie's BFF Baron (the 125lb Rottie) a much needed break! Thanks so much for the great stories and for taking the time to reply!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

To: Tillie'sMom...Well, I LOVE the non-glamour shot! You two are Blessed to have one another.


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

mamacjt said:


> Holy cow.....I'm sure glad that's you and not me!! ('Course, I'm a bit older than you are too.) Thankfully, mine was always a couch potato even from little on and to this day at 18 months, most of the day he just lays around and "bed" seems to be his favorite word. lol


Thanks for the reply! I think you understand the challenge-lololol. Would you like to make a swap??? My Ernie for your baby


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

My hav is also "full energy". I found that a long walk did wonders (she would come home and collapse). We also do doggie daycare one day a week (it tires her out for 2 or 3 days after). Yesterday it was snowing and miserable here so we didn't get a walk. She ate: 1. an entire box of poop bags (ate the box, scattered the bags all over the house) 2. a wooden spoon (it's gone, only the handle remains) 3. a box of kleenex (also scattered throughout the house) and 4. a scientific paper I was supposed to review (shredded it to bits). If i could do it over again i would re-name her "shredder". Today despite the bad weather she will get a walk!

I just met a PBGV last weekend; what beautiful little dogs! I see you must be attracted to dogs with short lets; havanese, corgi and PBGV. All you need is a dashund to make the group complete!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, he's still a puppy... and they all DO have varying degrees of activity levels.
> Hang in there!! At nearly 2 1/2 yrs sometimes I feel like my hav is a bump on a log! lol
> your hav will get there someday too!


LOL I agree with Tammy and I have another "bump on a log"


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

When Beau was a puppy, I sometimes had to settle him down with a little crate time. He would get himself so riled up that he was a path of destruction all to himself!! I found that even 5 minutes of time out helped enormously. Strangely, it was always the last thing I thought about as I reached the end of my last nerve! 
Try it. You may find that it gives you occasional 5-minute breaks, if nothing else. Gradually, the constancy of it dwindled. We haven't needed a crate time-out in months -- except when he goes in the crate on his own for a nap!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I found that sometimes Kallie was getting too worked up playing. She's almost 7 mo. now & much better. When she was younger I'd try to "wear her out" playing. But it worked against me. I found that making her settle down after play worked much better. If I didn't in the evening, she'd be so frantic she couldn't settle to sleep.

Someone on the forum said once that Hav's energy level sometimes reflects the owners energy level. I think it's true. You have a very full household with lots of activity, so Ernie's used to that. Lots of stimulation.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Just get another one. They'll burn the energy off together. They need to burn it off. The lap dog part will probably come later.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome
I've seen some energetic Havanese, but most are more laid back. My Fred was a crazy puppy, but he calm down once he turned a year old. My brothers Hav is the most hyper Hav I have ever met! And I've been to many playdates with tons of them. 

I never had any trouble with my 3 even as puppies. It might be because I walked them a lot. My guys have been hiking off leash since day 1. They average 45 min to a little over an hour every day. Maybe you can try walking him for an hour a day? Maybe it will burn some of that energy off. You can also do some training with him to give him mental stimulation. That seems to tire them out! Good luck


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

y Rosie, the first year, ran all the time. She would play fetch until our arms fell like dropping off. I would take her out in the back fenced area and let her just run in circles all she wanted to--that is called run-like-hell. I got her a kitten and that helped. Kittens are game for play at any time. Now at 3 and one-half, she is a couch potato. I worry about her sometimes because she is so sedentary. But she will still play for a while, fetch or always RLH once a day.


----------



## Flick (May 3, 2012)

We also have a 100lb. Rottie<(Kaymar). And yes, our Button(7 lbs. now) drives her crazy.. Won't stay out of her face. Takes all her toys (when she's not watching). HAHA!ound:


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Sonic was really hyperactive until the week he turned 1... Then it was like someone flipped a switch and he just mellowed (I had comments about the energy drop from our trainer, friends and family). Don't get me wrong, he still has his RLH moments, but not nearly as often now. We added our second right around Sonics birthday and, boy, I had thought Sonic had a lot of energy, she puts him to shame. Her birthday is coming up next week, so I'll be curious if I see the same kind of mellowing from her too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

tonileefiore said:


> To: Tillie'sMom...Well, I LOVE the non-glamour shot! You two are Blessed to have one another.


awwwwww thanks! yes we are!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Tonilee,

Ernie is a pup and will have a high energy level for a while, however, every dog's energy level is very different. The fact that he has play buddies is good, this way he is using all that energy to play and not to destroy the house or the toys/furniture in it. Is normal for the other dogs to get tire before him, they are older, Pupplies seem to run on Energizer batteries...they just keep on going...

My two Havanese dogs were very different from puppyhood.

We got Bumi in 2009, he is our first Hav (I have also had dogs all my life, mixed breeds). Even when he was a Puppy, he had normal energy levels. He would play and run himself into a sleeping Coma, but was also a couch potato. Once he turned one, he mellowed out a lot and now at 3 he is more mellow than crazy.

Fast Forward to Dec 2011. We got Toby. He was mellow on the trip from the breeder to our home (8 hrs drive). After that, the Devil was out!!! (I am convinced that Tom and Pam gave him sleeping medicine so we wouldn't run for the hills). He would drive Bumi (And everyone else in the house) crazy, this dog was up at the crack of dawn and would not go down until everyone was sleeping. The entire time he was up was playing or chewing on Bumi. If you stood in my kitchen, all you could see were blurry lines of white (Bumi) being chased by blurry lines of Black (Toby), or a long white ball with a little black ball hanging from his tail. 
My husband did nothing but complain about him the first 6 months. He loved Toby very much, but kept comparing him with Bumi. His normal Rants... "this dog is crazy", "We got a crazy dog", "He's nothing like Bumi", "He's never going to change", "YOU CRAZY DOG!!!". Seriously, I was ready to move my husband to the garage just to shut him up! ound: 

Toby is now one Y/O and although he has never and will never be a couch potato, he has mellowed out and is not as high strung as he was 6 months ago. He now demands to go up on the couch with me and actually falls asleep on me most nights, which he never did before (Bumi did this since he was 3 months old).

I have to say, is was hard to adjust at first, but I can assure you that I would not change any of my dogs for all the money in the Word!

So you see, there is light at the end of the tunnel, although it may not be as bright as you expect! ound:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I definitely wanted a mellow pup and made sure to let the breeder know that. As cute as I think the high energy dogs are, I knew it would be too much for me since I live in a small apartment, there are periods of the year when it's too miserable out for long walks, plus I have asthma issues at times where it is really hard for me to do those things. 

Brody is definitely on the mellow end of the scale, but that doesn't mean he didn't wear me out as a pup because he sure did. He's a lovey-boy, but not a lap dog. He only goes for my lap if he is trying to get at food otherwise he'd prefer to be at head level or at my feet. Usually he plays for 10 minutes or so at a time and then decides that is enough and looks at me like I'm a dolt when I throw the toy for him the last time (that he ignores). We have several play sessions throughout the day, and a few short walks outside and I try to let him have the run of the shop (at work) when no one is around just to let him run. He also has a couple of RLH sessions a day.

He's almost 2 and his favourite time is bed time. He's definitely calmed down from when he was a pup although right now he's going through a phase where he thinks bringing me his toy to throw and then pulling it back out of my reach when I go to try and grab it is fun. Now me, I think it's end of play session. Wonder how long it'll take him to get past this! ha ha


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sonic and Aries said:


> Sonic was really hyperactive until the week he turned 1... Then it was like someone flipped a switch and he just mellowed (I had comments about the energy drop from our trainer, friends and family). Don't get me wrong, he still has his RLH moments, but not nearly as often now. We added our second right around Sonics birthday and, boy, I had thought Sonic had a lot of energy, she puts him to shame. Her birthday is coming up next week, so I'll be curious if I see the same kind of mellowing from her too.


This is exactly what happened with Fred! He turned 1 and I felt like I had a different dog. He got so mellow and is now my biggest cuddlier. He would never cuddled as a pup but now demands it!
Fred was higher energy as a pups but by no means would I call him hyper. Nothing like a jack russel. As a pup his energy was like a 7 on a scale 1-10. Now he is a 2-3. Bella was always mellow and scuds was about a 5 as a pup and now 2-3. 
Even my brothers hyper hav has mellowed a bit. And that dog was like a jack russel! His energy drove me crazy. Glad my brother isn't on this forum because he thinks his hav is perfect! Lol perfect for him I guess!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

WoW-thank you everyone for giving me HOPE and for providing a light at the end of the tunnel (even if the light is dim and the tunnel is long at this point in time) 

Your stories made me chuckle out loud when reading them and re-reading them! Tuss' story about chewing tissues, tissue boxes, cardboard, wooden spoons...I can really relate to that! And I loved the story about the frazzled husband...can REALLY relate to that, too! Let's add "chewed through cushion on old couch sitting out in the mudroom." Gotta LOVE Ernie 'cause now that yucky ol' couch is FINALLY in the barn where it belongs!

Ernie is a great little guy, he really is! I hold him, cuddle him and say, "There's gotta be an OFF button someplace here...let's take a look 'n see!" He loves that game but it usually ends when he bites my big Roman nose!

Yes, cannot wait for the day when Ernie's switch finally "flips." 

To also help Ernie burn energy, I want to mention that I bought him several puzzles and he loves them a lot. All puzzles are some type of "hide 'n seek" game that I load with treats, etc. Eventually, your dog learns how to locate the treats by maneuvering the puzzle, etc. With some games, the "challenge" can be increased...or when Ernie gets too good at one purzzle, I just switch to another. It's great interactive time between Ernie & me. Loads of fun to watch Ernie catch-on-to and eventually "solve" the dog puzzles.

Only other thing that calms him down (for a bit) is a high-quality bully stick! Ernie loves those things. However, I hesitate giving him too many 'cause they are loaded with calories. Usually, I pick the stick up and put it away when Ernies gets bored with it. Sometimes, an extra-thick, 6" stick will kast 3-4 days!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff. Yeah as much as any breed can have more active members than others, much of what we do can affect the dogs level of activity. I like this article that talks about "crazy canines" http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/crazy-canines/ click on the blue links there, for more indepth discussion. Love your choice of breeds. Rarely see either of them here.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Both my boys are now logs! Jasper was always pretty mellow but never a cuddler....but now he demands it. Cash, well cash was a crazy coo-coo puppy. one day we found him chewing a an 8 inch stick that was awfully round and polished... Only to discover after much searching that he totally chewed off one of the support dowels under A wicker chair in our sun room. He earned the moniker of "my little beaver." It must have taken him several sessions , one side then the other! We still have the chair...but the boys are the only ones that sit in them Lol.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was a wild child until well over a year too. I kept him VERY busy with long walks and lots of training classes, but he definitely was tiring. (and I'm older than you too! ) As others have said, after the first year, he started slowly settling down. There was a HUGE difference by the time he was two. He is 3 1/2 now, and still has plenty of energy, but he definitely has an "off switch" now. He's always up for a hike in the woods or a training class, and has plenty of energy when we show. But he also spends most of the day sleeping upside down on the couch in my office while I'm working. He's a great companion!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> Good stuff. Yeah as much as any breed can have more active members than others, much of what we do can affect the dogs level of activity. I like this article that talks about "crazy canines" http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/crazy-canines/ click on the blue links there, for more indepth discussion. Love your choice of breeds. Rarely see either of them here.


Thank you for your message and for the great link! I read a good portion of the articles and information. Gave me a new perspective on my other high-energy guy, Rudy...my beloved cardigan corgi.

My avitar photo is a pic of Rudy & Ernie shortly after we adopted Ernie. Rudy is nearly 13 yrs old but stil herds herds herds his red football. His red rubber football is soooo worn down and broken. But after locating an EXACT DUPLICATE, Rudy refuses to play with the new ball...just wants his old one.

Sometimes I feel like Parker Posie in the movie "Best In Show!" Remember that movie???? She had a very neurotic Weimaraner who would only calm down when he had his black & yellow bumble bee toy!!! Parker Posie ran all over town in search of a replacement bumble bee after her husband loses the dog's prized toy. It's pretty funny!

Thanks for the comments on my "breeds." I will always hold a special place in my heart for cardigan corgis and PBGVs...they are wonderful dogs!!


----------



## tonileefiore (May 20, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi was a wild child until well over a year too. He's always up for a hike in the woods or a training class, and has plenty of energy when we show. But he also spends most of the day sleeping upside down on the couch in my office while I'm working. He's a great companion!


I like this a lot...looking forward to the day! Thanks for the wonderful post!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I found it best to learn and manage Henry's energy levels - walks, lots of playtime before bedtime. Love your avatar picture!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, they mellow out. and yes, if walk 'em more, they tire out.

teaching my little guy how to fetch (loves it), was one of the best tricks, he loves it and it wears him out.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My havanese, Mayzie, is very hyper at 2 years and 2 months. I wanted that as she is a performance dog, however, it is challenging, on a daily basis, she needs a long walk, a RUN offleash, and training. It's not easy to get her to a park, field, etc every day for a run but I try to do it, if not, she gets a 2 or 3 mile walk, she also has pup friend that runs with her. Also, you wouldn't believe how much training (sit, stay, down, heal-as well as agility, rally, whatever) wears them out so I would suggest putting your dog in school so that he has a positive way to channel his energy. These are extremely smart little dogs who love to use their brains-as you can tell by your dog who likes puzzles. 

I also have a 11 year old dog and a 13 year old dog so I make sure Mayzie gets mind and body exercise every day so she doesn't pick on the 13 year old. It is true that I tired dog is a good dog.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My pup, I think, had average high puppy energy levels. What helped was that we kept VERY busy that first year. It sounds like you're on the right track. Here's what I did:
- Doggie daycare: at least one day a week - he'd come home nearly comatose and they'd tell me he rarely stopped running all day.
- Puppy play sessions: the awesome trainer in my area holds 1 hr monitored puppy play sessions, and that's where you can meet the *really* high energy breeds. Marlowe wouldn't last the hour before he got exhausted. 
- Dog park: we have a small dog park (vs large dog park) in my area that is great, and we'd spend an hour there most days and he'd run to his heart's content with his friends. That's where his teenage "nope, i'm not going listen to you" first kicked in and it could take me 20 mins to get him to leave because he'd keep running away. I realize not all dog parks are created equal and I've been to others when visiting friends that Marlowe wanted nothing to do with and wouldn't leave my lap, but if you have the option - it's great.
Classes - at least one day a week, we took nearly every class offered by my local trainer. he loved it and especially agility. although he still manages to get a foot of air when going from a down to a sit very enthusiastically, his energy was channeled and he was learning manners/to listen closely to me. nothing puts Marlowe into an alert sit with eyes on me like the promise of cheese, no matter how riled up he is.
Crate time! - when he got too much for us, it was quiet time in the crate. The crate was used liberally the first year I had Marlowe. I think it kept us all sane.
Last, my cat - I have a high energy, 'dog-like' cat, who was about 1.5 yrs old when Marlowe came home. After a hesitant first couple of days, they became fast friends. They still wrestle like crazy every morning. I had to quit setting my home security system on 'away' because although they say it won't go off with animals under 40 lbs, the do crazy buggers (10+16 lbs) managed to do it.

Having an adorable puppy is fun, but I gotta say, I love hanging out with my easy going, well behaved adult now. He's basically perfect, but the first year was a lot of work to get him there  - almost every spare moment was dedicated to him.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> Hang in there!! At nearly 2 1/2 yrs sometimes I feel like my hav is a bump on a log! lol
> your hav will get there someday too!


Ooooohhh I can't wait but I am not sure if my people kids will like that. They love the crazy pupopy stage.

I need to send some one out to run with her in the morning. I can't keep up with her. I take her for a long walk during the day in the late afternoon but often when we come back I need to enlist one of my children to take her for another run. She also plays with them inbetween. She is kind of like my now adult son with ADHD. I needed to make sure he got his excercise in order for him to stay out of trouble.

I look at her now laying in her cat bed that has a taller edge. Her head is hanging out and she looks almost death. I send some of the kids out this morning to excericse her becasue she was crazy but as soon as she came back she "passed" out.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

sprorchid said:


> Yes, they mellow out. and yes, if walk 'em more, they tire out.
> 
> teaching my little guy how to fetch (loves it), was one of the best tricks, he loves it and it wears him out.


True it is the only way I can tire Nina out as I can't run along with her. This is also good if the weather does not permit outside play and walks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jillnors2 said:


> My havanese, Mayzie, is very hyper at 2 years and 2 months. I wanted that as she is a performance dog, however, it is challenging, on a daily basis, she needs a long walk, a RUN offleash, and training. It's not easy to get her to a park, field, etc every day for a run but I try to do it, if not, she gets a 2 or 3 mile walk, she also has pup friend that runs with her. Also, you wouldn't believe how much training (sit, stay, down, heal-as well as agility, rally, whatever) wears them out so I would suggest putting your dog in school so that he has a positive way to channel his energy. These are extremely smart little dogs who love to use their brains-as you can tell by your dog who likes puzzles.
> 
> I also have a 11 year old dog and a 13 year old dog so I make sure Mayzie gets mind and body exercise every day so she doesn't pick on the 13 year old. It is true that I tired dog is a good dog.


I agree. I have a higher energy Hav because I WANTED a performance dog. Kodi has been "in school" a minimum of 3 days per week since he was very young. Even as a little puppy, we did his regular Puppy K class during the week, and a second Puppy drop-in on Sat. mornings. Now he does a formal obedience class, an agility class and rally run-throughs, plus we alternate between a drop-in obedience class (which is cheap) and a private obedience lesson (which is expensive). And, of course, we train every day too. We also go on walks regularly, except for agility day, when I let him save his energy for the courses. That day, we just do a short warm-up walk just before class.


----------

